# Wow what a bummer



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Yikes! That's $6K US plus a $1400 motor? Did they misrepresent? Can you send it back? Seems like you have a pretty high-end shop. How did you decide on the Slabmaster? The review I saw was from almost 10 years ago but was from an AUS lj member. Seems like a great concept/machine but the whole voltage thing seems like a huge miscommunication. Seems strange that you cannot get a response.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

Did you consider a VFD? Variable Frequency Drive is way less than changing the whole drive system.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Most motors operate within a voltage range… i.e. 208 to 250 vac. And even then, you may be able to drive the motor outside of their rated voltage range, although be it with a % loss of power.

Also, many (if not most) motors have the ability to be wired dual voltage, by switching the bus bridge terminals inside the wiring box. i.e. 240/480 vac… both in the same motor

Is the problem voltage? or is it 3 phase?

Any three phase motor can be driven with a VFD (and it will make the motor variable speed) and you can get VFD drives that have integral step up transformers.

I suggest you do your research very well and make sure you have all options identified before you commit to either a new motor or transformer.

I help identify machinery for use in our shops at work and the voltage rating of the motor is always part of the contract… to prevent this very issue.

ETA… Euro rated motors are all designed to run on 50 hz… that doesn't mean they can't run on 60 hz. It just means that 60 hz will produce a higher RPM. In general, 50 hz motors are actually better, as they have to use stronger magnets in them to get the same HP and torque ratings.


----------



## chris6453 (Apr 25, 2018)

All advice welcome . I assure you great lengths were taken in research prior to ordering a new motor . I must admit it is an amazing machine . We have surfaces and sanded a redwood slab 48" x 16' in 35 minutes . I find it hard to give any positive prees to the machine manufacturer . If only a little product support could have been given my feelings would be different . I own a very small company that had to borrow the 14k USD to get the machine up and running so any added costs were "added costs " and hit hard . If there are any questions about the function or performance please let me know and I apologize for letting my $$$ emotions run away with me it's a tough lesson but one learned nonetheless and as always painful my best wishes to YAS eng and Keith Yarker . BTW don't wait for a christmas card . Chris .


----------



## Jacksdad (Mar 28, 2017)

Sorry man, that sucks when you get ripped off, especially when it's huge dollars


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> I must admit it is an amazing machine . We have surfaces and sanded a redwood slab 48" x 16 in 35 minutes .
> - chris6453


That is pretty damn impressive! It also sounds like you were able to get the machine running. Nothing like poor customer service to put a bad taste in your mouth.


----------



## chris6453 (Apr 25, 2018)

I have used the machine surfacing and sanding some of our latest Bay Laurel slabs that are in the 52 inch wide x 10 feet long size and I must say dry or green the machine with its new American made motor really does a good job in both surfacing and sanding . An 1/8 " per pass is possible and more much more with the 10 hp motor as it will not bog or hesitate at any depth . Very impressive ,it will be needed in surfacing about 4000 bf of Bay slabs and 5000 bf of curly maple slabs we just got done milling recently.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

That looks amazing. I would not buy one but would really like to see it in operation. Any chance you could do a video?


----------

